# Tipps zur Verwendung alter IDE-3''-Fesplatten gesucht



## cocoon (3. Juni 2010)

Ich habe hier noch ein paar alte IDE-3''-Festplatten liegen (60GB, 80GB, etc.), die ich ungerne einfach wegschmeissen würde. Ich weiss, dass ich einfach externe Festplatten-Gehäuse kaufen kann, aber dann hätte ich zig kleine, aber schwere Festplatten, was nicht sehr praktikabel ist.

Gibt es irgendwie bessere Möglichkeiten? Gibt es Gehäuse, in die mehrere Festplatten reingehen, so dass mehrere Einzelfestplatten als eine große externe Festplatte verwendet werden können? Könnte ich daraus irgendwie einen NAS-Server oder so bauen?


----------



## Anton Anonym (13. Juni 2010)

Um mehrere Festplatten zu einer großen zusammen zu fassen, benötigst Du einen RAID-Controller welcher JBOD unterstützt.
Conrad hat einen für den PCI-Express Bus, allerdings kannst Du dort nur 2 Festplatten anschließen.
IDE ist (leider) out, daher würde ich mich auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt umsehen ob Du ein NAS für möglichst viele IDE-Festplatten findest, welcher auch JBOD unterstützt.

Vermutlich ist es aber sinnvoller (und sicherlich auch günstiger) die Festplatten zu entsorgen und gleich eine externe USB-Festplatte mit z.B. 1 TB zu kaufen (bekommt man schon ab ca. 70 Euro in der 3,5" Ausführung). 

Evtl. hast Du Glück und bekommst z.B. bei eBay noch ein paar Euro für die alten Festplatten.
Schliesslich gibt es noch genug "alte" Computer die durchaus noch brauchbar sind, aber deren Festplattencontroller nur bis 137 GB (oder weniger) unterstützen (so kleine IDE-Festplatten bekommt man in der Regel nurnoch gebraucht).


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. Juni 2010)

Nur fürs Protokoll: Die hier genannte Limitierung hat rein gar nichts mit dem IDE-Controller zu tun sondern liegt im Betriebssystem begraben. Das Problem wird unter XP etwa mit Servicepack 1 behoben.

Weiter gibts ne Menge andere Sachen, die man mit kleinen Festplatten machen kann. Zum Beispiel Multimedia-Server baun, die dann Videos aus dem Netzwerk streamen oder Musik abspielen. Dort müssen die Daten nicht zwangsläufig auf dem Server gespeichert werden. Aber genau wie ein RAID ist das eher Spielerei, da es bessere Lösungen gibt. Ein Raid wäre aufgrund der vielen kleinen Volumen sogar äußerst unpraktisch.


----------

